# Athlon XP 3000+ und der Kernel

## lukasletitburn

Hallo Leute, hab mir versucht auf einer weiteren Maschiene Gentoo zu installieren. Leider bekomm ich beim reboot einen Kernel Thread Helper. Wie finde ich gezielt das Problem ohne 1.000.000 Kernel Varianten zu testen.Last edited by lukasletitburn on Fri Apr 22, 2011 3:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

 *lukasletitburn wrote:*   

> Leider bekomm ich beim reboot einen Kernel Thread Helper.

 

Hmm, da kann ich mir nicht so recht was drunter vorstellen..., hättest du eventuell eine genauere Fehlerbeschreibung da?

Ansonsten hast du im kernel 

```
Processor type and features  --->

 Processor family (Athlon/Duron/K7)  ---> 
```

 gesetzt?

AFAIK sollte der Athlon XP 3000 doch ein K7 sein.

----------

## lukasletitburn

AFAIK??

Ja habe den K7 ausgewählt.

Er bleibt hier hängen beim booten.

[    1.613604 ] [c1002df6>] kernel_thread_helper+0x6/0x10

----------

## ChrisJumper

So etwas kommt wenn der Kernel nicht Sauber ist oder ein Problem hat.

Normalerweise verfahre ich bei einem Update immer so das ich die alte .config kopieren und dann mit make oldconfig anpasse. Der (neue) Kernel lässt sich dann auch bauen und funktioniert eigentlich einwandfrei. War der Versionsprung in der Kernel-Versionsnummer aber zu groß gibt es meist diese von dir Beschriebenen Problem beim Booten. (Genau genommen ist das was du da siehst ein (Memory)-Dump nach einem Crash. Dort werden die Register und einzelnen Werte zum Zeitpunkt des Problem ausgegeben).

Dein Problem mag jetzt vielleicht ein anderes sein aber ich denke die Lösung ist die selbe.

Mache ein Backup von deiner .config im Kernelverzeichnis wenn du dir nicht sicher bist was du vorher im Kernel hattest usw.

Anschließend löschst du alles was bisher dort angestellt hast und räumst auf, mit make mrproper dabei gehen aber alle Einstellungen verloren. Nun stellst du alle von Hand neu ein. Wie du das machst bleibt dir überlassen make menuconfig oder villeicht grafisch mit make xconfig oder so.

Wie oft hast du schon einen Kernel gebaut?Last edited by ChrisJumper on Fri Apr 22, 2011 4:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

 *lukasletitburn wrote:*   

> AFAIK??

  Ja sorry, ist halt dieser Netzjargon....

 *lukasletitburn wrote:*   

> Er bleibt hier hängen beim booten. 
> 
> ```
> [ 1.613604 ] [c1002df6>] kernel_thread_helper+0x6/0x10
> ```
> ...

 

Ich vermute das dies nicht der eigentliche Fehler ist, sondern eine folge von vorherigen Dingen?! Sprich, interessant wäre was vor diesem Fehler passiert.

Könntest du nicht mal die Kernellog "dmesg" bereitstellen?

----------

## lukasletitburn

Das ist ein neu aufgesetztes frisches System. Ohne das ich besondere Dinge rein oder raus getan habe.

----------

